# Spotting scope design



## Bucksnbulls08 (Sep 18, 2008)

I saw a similar question on another forum and wanted to put it on here for additional experienced opinions.
I am getting ready to purchase the Swarovski 30-70X95 spottingscope. I am having a difficult time deciding on the angle or straight design. Due to cost, index to make the best decision the first time.
Does anyone have an experienced opinion? What is good or bad of either design?
Pros and cons of each?
I am aware this is a heavy unit but I do not intend to back pack it for miles.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Straight vs angled is going to be entirely personal preference. I've used both, and like angled better. But I know others that prefer straight. That probably doesn't give you much, but I really don't think the pros and cons are significant differences. Straight is certainly easier to pack, but for a huge setup like you're getting, that kind of goes out the window.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Angled takes some practice to get on target quickly. Angled is easier to view up or down grades. I prefer angled even on a window mount now I've used it for a couple years.
Go to a store and have them mount up each on a tripod and run them in a couple positions. Most people end up with angled

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

I much prefer angled. It is so much easier on your neck, especially looking up. I do most of my spotting from a sitting position on the mountain, so if you're primarily standing maybe straight is better. But I doubt it. I think the biggest advantage of straight is it is easier to find your target, and you can take off the scope and put on binos on the tripod and still mostly be lined up. Other than that I think angles wins.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Funny thing I've noticed... if a guy has a straight scope he will think angled is the way to go on his next one, but if a guy has an angled scope he'll think straight is the way to go... just a funny observation... the grass is always greener on the other side!!!

I'm one of them. I've got a straight scope now and my next will be angled... the problem I've found is that even at a meager 6'2" I can't find (let alone afford) a tripod tall enough for me to comfortably glass while standing. I've gotta think that the angled eyepiece would make glassing while standing a lot more comfortable.


----------



## sambo3006 (Feb 25, 2016)

I've owned both and currently have a Kowa angled scope that I am very happy with. As has been mentioned, if you are glassing from a truck window the straight wins hands down. For almost all other glassing positions the angled is by far the most comfortable for me.


----------

